
Ubuntu Manpage: purge-old-kernels – remove old kernel and header packages - theandrewbailey
http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/purge-old-kernels.1.html
======
nikolay
Nice! Except it has -qy in the example without those switches being
documented. I hate when tools don't even have --help, which could just launch:

    
    
        man $(basename "$0")

